# 1D Mark IV versus 5D3



## woollybear (Mar 2, 2012)

What would be better a used 1D Mark IV ($4000) or a 5D3? I'd be really interested in people's reasoning with either choice.


----------



## stilscream (Mar 5, 2012)

*1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Anyone seen these compared yet? I know .1d series have certain advantages, but the mk iii looks pretty Damn nice, so kinda wondering what might be a better upgrade from my 7d. I shoot mostly wildlife, purely for fun. I use a 70-200 2.8 is ii and a 300f4. 
My other option is using that $ for a older 600f4 is and tripod. Advice?


----------



## ronderick (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

If you're dealing primarily with wildlife, I would say take a 1D4 over the 5D3. If nothing else, you have the speed (faster than 7D) and the 1.3x. Also, a pro-body allows you to work in really bad weather condition (shooting in the rain isn't a problem).

Of course, a 600mm is also nice - after all, an investment in lens is always worth it, if you use the lens often.


----------



## sanj (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I ditto Ronderick


----------



## altenae (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Many times I think about 1D Mark IV vs. 5D Mark III

I am using the mark IV already for wildlife.
For some reason I always like the look of the 5D Mark II images more.
But the 5D Mark II is not that fast with frames and AF.

So now the 5D Mark III is faster and (on paper) has the same or even better AF than the Mark IV.


Well about the 1.3x sensor of the Mark IV:

Cropping the 5D Mark III to the 1.3 sensor size will give me 13MP vs 16mp of the Mark IV

BUT....

Here in the Netherlands we have more dark days than sunny days.
So by the looks of it the 5D Mark III will have better ISO performance than the Mark IV.

Still I have not made up my mind about this.

Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

If the 7D already does a good job of capturing wildlife, then I'd go for the 600mm. Glass is usually (always?) a better investment than a new body. Plus, you'll keep the advantage of the 1.6x crop (600mm * 1.6 = 960mm!!!).


----------



## Mendolera (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

The one nice thing about the Mark IV is the F/8 autofocus so while you would lose some quality with a 2X teleconv you can still put it on your 300 and retain autofocus ~ 600mm F/8

Though I ditto the 600mm F/4 from investment from what I hear the superteles are niceeee


----------



## mrcrsr (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I suggest the 1DX...

I sold my 7D and keep my 5D MK II as 2nd body and the 1DX becomes my 1st body.


----------



## altenae (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I am really interested in the 5D Mark III....

So far I have not seen a crisp shot...
Is it the NR ??

I am thinking every day about swapping my mark IV for the 5D Mark III
But the images seen so far are not bad , but they all seem to miss some detail.

Edward


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



DJL329 said:


> If the 7D already does a good job of capturing wildlife, then I'd go for the 600mm. Glass is usually (always?) a better investment than a new body. Plus, you'll keep the advantage of the 1.6x crop (600mm * 1.6 = 960mm!!!).



1d4 +600 +2x = 1560mm!!


----------



## Stubi (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Hi, new to these forums and happy to be aboard.

I too am unsure which to get. 
Im new to pro / enthusiast photography and currently have a 7D.

My situation is that I seem to be falling into the world of press photography and im suffering from one camera body only.
I was all set to plonk down my hard earned $$$ towards the 5DIII when I realised 2nd hand 1D IV's can be had at the same price or a few hundred dollars less.

Im happy with the speed of the 7D so the 5 was seeming like a good compliment and will offer different styles of photography. But the 1D IV is such a beast.
I guess my question is will the 5DIII have vastly better image quality (I enjoy landscapes in my hobby time)

So now im all confused %-)


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Stubi said:


> Hi, new to these forums and happy to be aboard.
> 
> I too am unsure which to get.
> Im new to pro / enthusiast photography and currently have a 7D.
> ...



1D4 pros : Weatherproofing, built in grip, 10fps, 1.3 crop
5DIII pros: 22mp, possibly AF, 

The 1D4 gives very good IQ but the 16mp is a little limited when compared to 22mp, especially when cropping (this is based on my experience with the 1d4 and 1ds3)


----------



## rj79in (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

A good idea would be just to wait and see what kind of results people get with the AF on the 5DIII. If the AF is anywhere comparable, all you will need to see is whether you need the extra 4 FPS that the 1DIV has.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

@Stubi: if you're into press photography, I'd suggest you go the way of 1D4. For one thing, the extra FPS means the difference of having the shot or not having the shot; the other thing - shutter life (150,000 vs. 300,000). Of course, the extra crop factor allows you to get more distance out of your lenses.

Of course, the 1D body can take more beating than the 5D2 (especially when you're fighting for position with other press photographers/camera people, there's going to be a lot of pushing and shoving).


----------



## Stubi (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Great points!

cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

A refurb 1D MK IV from Canon is only $500 more, (If you can jump on it when it appears).

It has slightly better super high ISO performance above ISO 6400 compared to my 5D MK II, obviously all the 1 series build and AF advantages.

The reason I've held back is:

1. In very low light, autofocus struggles.

2. The larger form factor gets pretty intrusive in some cases, and the smaller dslr's are more acceptable in some locations.

Still, its a very good buy and something I'd love to have.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A refurb 1D MK IV from Canon is only $500 more, (If you can jump on it when it appears).
> 
> It has slightly better super high ISO performance above ISO 6400 compared to my 5D MK II, obviously all the 1 series build and AF advantages.
> 
> ...



I have found that 16mp a little on the small size for portraits etc


----------



## munsoned (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Here is where i am at, it is a little complicated. Basically, here is my current setup:

A. 5D II - 16-35mm f2.8, 24-105mm f4
B. 1D II - 100-400mm f4.5-5.6, 85mm f1.8

Camera A uses the wide angle lenses, i prefer full frame but i don't mind a 1.3 crop. 
Camera B uses the 100-400mm, i have to shoot from a far distance and i use this 80% of the time. Eventually i will buy the 70-200mm II possibly, but i just love my 100-400mm. 

I am looking to sell my 5D II and either get the 5D III or 1D IV. I have the 5D III on preorder and have to decide if i should cancel it or not within this week. 

I shoot outdoors in all kinds of weather and i have to be very quiet when i get close to the subject, so a silent shutter option on the first camera A would be a really really great feature. I also shoot inside a church where the shutter echoes so the quieter the better (live view is not an option, already thought of that). 

My boss thinks megapixels doesn't matter, he doesn't mind my 8mp shots from the 1D II, he thinks weather sealing and newest features / best image quality is best, with emphasis on weather sealing. 

So i probably should go with the 1D IV, but i would have to get it used which i would prefer not to do. If i go with the 5D III, if the weather sealing is good enough i could end up buying 2 of them and not upgrading my 1D II and just keep that as a back up.

And in regard to the 1D II, i need to upgrade that too ASAP. The camera is nice, but i REALLY need auto ISO. I have missed a lot of great shots because i didn't have this feature because of my high f-stop requirements of my 100-400mm lens and the crazy exposures it comes up with when zooming in really tight. Sometimes i'll be at 400 shutter speed and when i zoom into a bunch of people with dark outfits (this happens a lot) the shutter speed drops to 100 or slower, which will almost always be blurry if i don't catch it. Having auto iso jumping up to 1600 or preferably 3200-6400 would be a killer upgrade. 

Lastly, i really love the 5D II. The images were amazing, but the poor weather sealing was NOT good. I shoot under an umbrella and there are shots that i have to get, and there is a lot of walking involved. In one heavy down poor and high humidity, my 5D II's LCD broke while my 40D survived much better in such weather. If the weather sealing has been greatly improved, i would happily buy the 5D III. 


I am desperate for some advice, my boss is a nikon shooter and is very little help


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I did upgrade from 7D to 1D4 because I could no longer wait for the 5D3. Never regretted that move, the 1D4 is awesome and the 1.3 crop definitely a plus for wildlife photography.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Michael_pfh said:


> I did upgrade from 7D to 1D4 because I could no longer wait for the 5D3. Never regretted that move, the 1D4 is awesome and the 1.3 crop definitely a plus for wildlife photography.



+1 Me too


----------



## Harv (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

They will have to pry my 1D Mark IV from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



munsoned said:


> I am desperate for some advice, my boss is a nikon shooter and is very little help



Flatter your boss. There is no better flattery than imitation!


----------



## ronderick (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



munsoned said:


> I am looking to sell my 5D II and either get the 5D III or 1D IV. I have the 5D III on preorder and have to decide if i should cancel it or not within this week.
> 
> I shoot outdoors in all kinds of weather and i have to be very quiet when i get close to the subject, so a silent shutter option on the first camera A would be a really really great feature. I also shoot inside a church where the shutter echoes so the quieter the better (live view is not an option, already thought of that).



I'm not quite sure I understand your problem, munsoned. 

You indicated that you need the weather sealing, silent shutter, and auto ISO. That's all in the 1D4. But you mentioned that you have to get it used? I think there's still new 1D4 in the market (though you might have to look abroad). 

Is the price for a new one too expensive or is it because you can't find a new one for sell?


----------



## munsoned (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Thanks for the reply. My situation is that my boss is happy with my photos, and i am looking to upgrade, he doesn't care if i do. I talked to my boss today after a shoot, he just said look for weather sealing and a quiet shutter would be nice. He loves my full frame shots from my 5D II, since he shoots on crop nikons. The only reason i don't want to be shooting with the 5D is for the poor weather sealing, but that is only about 10% of the shoots that i have to worry about that, and since winter is over that is the worst of it. 

I have the money to buy new equipment, but i don't know if i want to spend $5000 on a new camera. I would like to spend around $2000-3000, when i saw the price of the 5D III i raised it to $3500, and i noticed that a used 1D IV is around that price. $5000 is just so high, i would rather put that money towards better glass like the 70-200mm II since i need a better weather sealed long zoom lens. 

I am starting to lean towards canceling the pre-order and possibly holding onto the 5d II and get a 1D III and wait till the end of the year or next year to buy another main body.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



munsoned said:


> Thanks for the reply. My situation is that my boss is happy with my photos, and i am looking to upgrade, he doesn't care if i do. I talked to my boss today after a shoot, he just said look for weather sealing and a quiet shutter would be nice. He loves my full frame shots from my 5D II, since he shoots on crop nikons. The only reason i don't want to be shooting with the 5D is for the poor weather sealing, but that is only about 10% of the shoots that i have to worry about that, and since winter is over that is the worst of it.
> 
> I have the money to buy new equipment, but i don't know if i want to spend $5000 on a new camera. I would like to spend around $2000-3000, when i saw the price of the 5D III i raised it to $3500, and i noticed that a used 1D IV is around that price. $5000 is just so high, i would rather put that money towards better glass like the 70-200mm II since i need a better weather sealed long zoom lens.
> 
> I am starting to lean towards canceling the pre-order and possibly holding onto the 5d II and get a 1D III and wait till the end of the year or next year to buy another main body.



OK, now I have a better understanding of your situation.

If I understand it correctly, ur perfectly fine with the 5D2 with the exception of the 10% rough winter days. If this is the case, I think there's nothing wrong with your current FF setup and you should keep using the 5D2 for a few more years (unless it breaks, of course).

To me, it looks like the 1D2 is your concern. If I find a 1D4 body at US$3500, I'd probably make the jump, since the 1D4 has the same level of weather sealing, but way better ISO, pixels, FPS, etc. Of course, there's always risk with buying a used camera body, but as long as you're cool with it, go for the used 1D4.

As for whether 1D3 or 1D4... well, I don't know where your cost/performance balance lies, so it's your choice. For me, I would not get the 1D3 simply because you can't shoot video. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## munsoned (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Thanks for the quick reply. Yes the setup works really great except when it is storming, which in the DC area happens sometimes. I am more worried about the humidity honestly, sometimes it can get really crazy. 

So my 5D shouldn't be used in the horrible weather situations, because it has failed once and thankfully only cost me about $200 to fix, but the camera was out of action for 2 months. If i keep the 5D II and 1D II, i could just buy a 1D III or IV and in poor weather situations use my 1DII and the new one. 

The question now would be should i just get the 1D III now or wait for the X to come out and hope for the price to go down. If i am not getting the 5D III i am in no rush to buy a new body and if i can wait a month or two and save $500 i wouldn't mind doing that. 

The 1D III is around $2000 used. the IV is around $3500-4000 and the video recording would be awesome. I guess a 5D II and 1D IV would be a nice combo? Is there any way the 1D IV will go bellow or around $3000 by the end of the year? If not i i have to decide if i want to spend $1500 for the upgrade in image and ability to do video.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

you should be able to get good used 1Dmk3 for around $1500 if you look around


----------



## munsoned (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Yeah i'm leaning more towards holding onto my 5D II and 1D II and just purchasing a 1D III and i think i will be a happy camper for a year or two. $1500 would be very do-able!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



munsoned said:


> Yeah i'm leaning more towards holding onto my 5D II and 1D II and just purchasing a 1D III and i think i will be a happy camper for a year or two. $1500 would be very do-able!


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Canon-EOS-1D-Mark-III-10-0-MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Body-Only-/280844395194?pt=AU_Digital_Cameras&hash=item4163a162ba
this one looks in top condition
I still use my mk 3 it complements the 5D2 nicely
I catually use the 16-35 f2.8 on the APS-H more than the FF becasue it gives me 21-49mm effective which for events at f2.8 is very nice, also wide open any corner softness is cropped off, then with either 70-200 f2.8 on the 5D2 or 85mm f1.4 on the 5D2 it gives great coverage for events across the 2 bodies
I cant wait for 1Dmk4 prices to come down more but at the moment they are still over double the mk3 prices


----------



## ronderick (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



munsoned said:


> The question now would be should i just get the 1D III now or wait for the X to come out and hope for the price to go down. If i am not getting the 5D III i am in no rush to buy a new body and if i can wait a month or two and save $500 i wouldn't mind doing that.
> 
> The 1D III is around $2000 used. the IV is around $3500-4000 and the video recording would be awesome. I guess a 5D II and 1D IV would be a nice combo? Is there any way the 1D IV will go bellow or around $3000 by the end of the year? If not i i have to decide if i want to spend $1500 for the upgrade in image and ability to do video.



If ur not considering the 5D3, I think waiting would be a good idea (of course, there's nothing wrong with getting the 1D3 if you think the price is good).

At this point, we do not know for sure what to expect of the new X. While many people are waiting for the fullframe pro body, there's not much info to evaluate how the move from 1.3x to fullframe would affect body prices. For those who believe that the 1.3x is important, 1d4 would still be the APS-H body with the latest tech - and it is going out of production for sure. 

The best scenario is the transfer from APS-H to FF goes smoothly, and the 1D4 comes down in price with the introduction of X. However, if people still miss the 1.3x, the price might not drop as much.

Anyways, one thing to do is to keep track of how the 1DX is doing in the month following its release, and keep up-to-date with the 1D4 prices.


----------



## munsoned (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I was thinking about switching my cameras around, and using my 5D II with the long telephoto. Here is my current setup:

5D II w/ 24-105 (80% of the time) or 16-35 ii (20%)
1D II w/ 100-400(130-520mm) 100%

The reason i use the 24-105 is because if i use the 16-35, it's just way too wide and i would have to get very close to the family which is really bad. I miss a lot of shots that i need at least 50mm for, since i am limited to 130mm on the other camera. The gap between the 16-35mm and 130mm-520mm is almost 100mm! if i switch bodies, the gap would be 21-50mm to 100-400mm and only 50mm, and i lose the super wide that i don't use much. 

1D III - 21-50mm or 31-135mm or 130-520mm
5D II - 16-35mm or 24-105mm or 100-400mm
1D II - 21-50mm or 31-135mm or 130-520mm

Now that you kind of understand the situation more, i wonder if a FF will be better with my 100-400mm. I guess that is the main question. The only other lenses i would see myself buying for this job would be the 24-70mm II and the 70-200mm II. I think i'm covered on the wide side, i need to upgrade my 100-400 because of the lack of weather sealing. I also have the 1.4x and 2x II's that i stupidly purchased not too long ago.


----------



## Vertvorb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I'm having trouble deciding also. Currently I have a 7D and love it for its 8fps speed and advanced af system. I do miss the full frame from my old 5d mk1 though (i loved the depth of field etc), but felt I could never switch to a 5d mk2 as it was too slow.
So i was hoping waiting for a fast 5d mk3 to come out, except its not quite as fast as I was hoping for.

I shoot about 75% sports (mostly mountainbiking) and 25% everthing else (events, some weddings etc). Often when i photograph in either situation I am shooting in low light, I dont like to use a flash so I use a big aperture and bump up the iso.

So ideally I want something fast with the better af system and something that can shoot well in low light, + in all weather situations. I really wish the 5d mk3 was faster.

There is no way i can afford a 1dx

The thing about the 1d mk4 that worries me is its a crop sensor and how would image quality compare to that of the 5d mk3. The other thing that worries me is how much better in image quality is the 1d mk4 over the 7d?


----------



## WillShootPhotos (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Vertvorb said:


> (snip)
> I shoot about 75% sports (mostly mountainbiking) and 25% everthing else (events, some weddings etc). Often when i photograph in either situation I am shooting in low light, I dont like to use a flash so I use a big aperture and bump up the iso.
> (snip)
> The thing about the 1d mk4 that worries me is its a crop sensor and how would image quality compare to that of the 5d mk3. The other thing that worries me is how much better in image quality is the 1d mk4 over the 7d?



Vertvorb:
I've been shooting with a combo of the 5D2 and a pair of 1D4 bodies for a while now. I'm mostly sports shooter (pro cycling from a motorcycle) with other contract work that ranges from other sports, to aerial, to architecture, to product, to travel... a nice variety.

I think it is pretty easy to say you're best bet would be the 1D4 over the 5D3. 

Going down in fps will be (imho) the the biggest thing that should steer you away from the 5D3. The build quality of the 1Danything is so rock solid, and you don't have the battery door or grip interface to be a weak point in weather sealing with the 1D4. I've shot quite a few stages from a moto in the rain with 1D bodies hanging from my shoulders from the moto and personally have never had one fail yet. 

As to image quality - keep in mind that you're going from a 1.6x crop factor with the 7D, so either would add better bokeh to your shots, tho - yes - the 5D3 would give you better bokeh than the 1D4, but the 1D4 is a pro body and since the 1DX still isn't shipping yet - is the big dog for Canon sports shooters... great image quality is part of that reason.

I did a comparison of a shot made with FF, 1.3x and 1.6x crop bodies, you can see the results (and my method and reasoning etc)here:
http://blog.willshootphotography.com/2009/02/canon-crop-comparison-5d-vs-1d-mark-ii-n-vs-50d-bokeh.html

the differences are not drastic, but they are there. Also - much of that focus fall off "quality" comes from the glass you're using, not just the sensor crop factor... 

As for the AF system - having used the 7D - the 1D4 will blow it away... your keeper rate from your mtb shoots will soar. It is a powerful and flexible system. The IQ will still work great for your wedding gigs etc...

My dos centavos would be to pull the trigger on the 1D4, either new or a good quality used one.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



WillShootPhotos said:


> As for the AF system - having used the 7D - the 1D4 will blow it away... your keeper rate from your mtb shoots will soar. It is a powerful and flexible system. The IQ will still work great for your wedding gigs etc...
> 
> My dos centavos would be to pull the trigger on the 1D4, either new or a good quality used one.



+1 Exactly my experience too


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Vertvorb said:


> I'm having trouble deciding also. Currently I have a 7D and love it for its 8fps speed and advanced af system. I do miss the full frame from my old 5d mk1 though (i loved the depth of field etc), but felt I could never switch to a 5d mk2 as it was too slow.
> So i was hoping waiting for a fast 5d mk3 to come out, except its not quite as fast as I was hoping for.
> 
> I shoot about 75% sports (mostly mountainbiking) and 25% everthing else (events, some weddings etc). Often when i photograph in either situation I am shooting in low light, I dont like to use a flash so I use a big aperture and bump up the iso.
> ...



I did upgrade from 7D to 1D4 in January and am very happy with my decision. The 1D4 is a great camera and the 1.3 crop is kind of best/worst of both worlds FF vs. crop. The IQ of the 1D4 is subjectively a bit better than the 7D but without pixel counting it is not a very visible difference (provided you are shooting at the same length). The AF and ISO performance however are far better than on the 7D which in the end might result in way better IQ in certain situations.

Given your use case of shooting fast MB action and your need for best possible weather sealing the 1D4 is a great choice. I recommend to rent one for a weekend or to try it out at your local Canon dealer, I was really impressed with the 1D4 from the first moment taking into account that I love my 7D.


----------



## Vertvorb (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

Someone at work told me that the multilpier on a crop body not only multiplies the focal length but also the apeture meaning a f2.8 lens on a 1.3 crop body a 1 stop smaller (f3.5) and 2 stops on a 1.6 body. Is there much truth in that?


----------



## Alker (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Vertvorb said:


> Someone at work told me that the multilpier on a crop body not only multiplies the focal length but also the apeture meaning a f2.8 lens on a 1.3 crop body a 1 stop smaller (f3.5) and 2 stops on a 1.6 body. Is there much truth in that?



The DOF at the same aperture is thinner on a FF then on a 1.3 crop, etc.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

1D4 gives superb IQ. It also has the ability the set min/max shutter speeds in AV mode and have (the equivalent to ) auto iso.

Picture taken today with 400 f/2.8, 1/320th, iso100, f/2.8, ec +1/3

This is the kind of environment where 10fps is priceless


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Vertvorb said:


> Someone at work told me that the multilpier on a crop body not only multiplies the focal length but also the apeture meaning a f2.8 lens on a 1.3 crop body a 1 stop smaller (f3.5) and 2 stops on a 1.6 body. Is there much truth in that?



True, as applies to the depth of field for the same framing (the underlying reason is that with a crop sensor, you need to be further from the subject to get the same framing with a given focal length, and that increased distance means deeper DoF). Exposure is not affected - f/2.8 gives the same amount of light per unit area, regardless of sensor.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



briansquibb said:


> 1D4 gives superb IQ. It also has the ability the set min/max shutter speeds in AV mode and have (the equivalent to ) auto iso.
> 
> Picture taken today with 400 f/2.8, 1/320th, iso100, f/2.8, ec +1/3
> 
> This is the kind of environment where 10fps is priceless


Nice shot Squibby. I can vouch for the 1DIV settings shooting today at the Copa Republica Argentina de Polo. Worked great. Why they can't put that in the 5D3 is beyond me. How many lines of code would that be?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



smirkypants said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > 1D4 gives superb IQ. It also has the ability the set min/max shutter speeds in AV mode and have (the equivalent to ) auto iso.
> ...



I guess that it is one way to keep distance between the 1DX and 5DIII - after all only 1D4 users would have used it and they want those to move onto the 1DX. 

The 1Ds3 has neither auto iso nor the ability to set the min shutter speed above 1/60th - in otherwords pretty useless.


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I have a 1dIV - until the 1DX comes out it is the best camera for sports and action. I just sold my 5DII yesterday and am waiting for my pre-ordered 5DIII. I know this isn't for everybody, but the combination of the two bodies is ideal for the work I do which is a combination of almost everything:
Landscape - was the 5DII will be the 5DIII
Sports (hockey, baseball, basketball, soccer, gynmastics ) - is the 1DIV - used the 5dII for after game celebrations and crowd candids - should be able to use the 5DIII (with battery grip) as more of a true second sports body with a 24-70.
Candids/family/walk-around/parties - as 5DII will be 5DIII - should be great without the battery grip to make it more portable and less obtrusive
Photo-journalism - for an online newspaper - has been either and will probably continue to be so.
Occasional studio/macro/product photography -was 5DII will be 5DIII.
I guess you could just get a 1DX for everything but then you would only have one body - I like a little redundancy . . . for about the same cost at this point in time.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Vertvorb said:


> I'm having trouble deciding also. Currently I have a 7D and love it for its 8fps speed and advanced af system. I do miss the full frame from my old 5d mk1 though (i loved the depth of field etc), but felt I could never switch to a 5d mk2 as it was too slow.
> So i was hoping waiting for a fast 5d mk3 to come out, except its not quite as fast as I was hoping for.
> 
> I shoot about 75% sports (mostly mountainbiking) and 25% everthing else (events, some weddings etc). Often when i photograph in either situation I am shooting in low light, I dont like to use a flash so I use a big aperture and bump up the iso.
> ...



Instead of replacing the 7D with either the 1DIV or the 5DIII, why not keep the 7D for when you need the reach and FPS, and get the 5DII for when you need FF and DOF?


----------



## WillShootPhotos (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



Vertvorb said:


> Someone at work told me that the multilpier on a crop body not only multiplies the focal length but also the apeture meaning a f2.8 lens on a 1.3 crop body a 1 stop smaller (f3.5) and 2 stops on a 1.6 body. Is there much truth in that?


No - zero truth in that... at least not in how much light is actually hitting the sensor... a 2.8 is a 2.8 on FF, 1.3x and 1.6x full stop... (all puns intended - LOL)

Here is the easiset way to think about it... The light from the lens is going to hit the sensor the same way - no matter what "size" (or crop factor) it is... The sensors are still the same distance from the rear element of the lens, so the amount of light hitting the sensor stays the same... (excluding EF-S from this discussion - they extend further back into the body of the camera, rendering them un-mountable due to larger mirror assemblies for FF and 1.3x bodies - the mirror would hit the innermost element of the lens).

The reason the image is "magnified" is more about the "perception" of the magnification and not any real magnification per se... 

I think we've all seen those images of a picture shot a FF with a rectangle drawn in to show how much would be "cropped" out (thus - "crop factor"  ) for either a 1.3 or 1.6 body. Essentially - you only see the 1.3 amount of the full image, on a 1D4 (or the 1.6 crop on a 7D) when you shoot with it, but you see that amount of the full size image filling the LCD or image file, etc. So it appears to have been magnified - but really, we're just seeing a part of the larger - almost like we cropped the image to get it to "look" more zoomed in... 

Of course - some of those bodies pack more pixels into that smaller physical area - so the resolution isn't lower than cropping a ff image off a 5D3 or 1DX... 

Clear as mud? 

- Will


----------



## Vertvorb (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I have a opportunity to pick up a 2nd hand 1d mk4 for $1000nz less than what the 5d mk3 is going to cost us. Its proving to be a hard choice for me to make as the seller cant tell me how many shots its done, though he says low to mid. The camera has been used regulary for 15 months for a photography business. The camera body looks a little rough with sratches though the seller says they are only cosmetic. He also sad it gets cleaned once a month and last serviced in October.

With the 5d mk3 out any day now I guess I need to make a decission, I have sold my 7d already and there is no way I can afford a brandnew 1d mk4 and 2nd hand ones hardly ever come up for sale (though i have seen plent mk3's).

I am not sure which one to got for, the 5d doesnt look too terrible with 6fps and a burst rate of 18 raw, but the 1d is so much better than that. I feel I dont want to have purchsed one and then wish i had got the other. The 1d looks pretty well used also and brandnew items are always nice to have.

I guess if the 5d had 8fps or faster I would choose that hands down, if this 2nd hand 1d mk4 looked like it hadnt been used so much I would choose that.


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

I would only choose the 1D mkIV over the 5D mkIII only if I really needed the extra reach of the 1.3 crop sensor and the few extra frames per second. If you dont need those, I would go for the mkIII hands down. The 1DIV is 4 years old technology, while the 5DmkIII is the latest from Canon. With the new AF system and a frame rate at 6fps, the 5DmkIII is very compelling unless you want the 1DX...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



acoll123 said:


> I have a 1dIV - until the 1DX comes out it is the best camera for sports and action. I just sold my 5DII yesterday and am waiting for my pre-ordered 5DIII. I know this isn't for everybody, but the combination of the two bodies is ideal for the work I do which is a combination of almost everything:
> Landscape - was the 5DII will be the 5DIII
> Sports (hockey, baseball, basketball, soccer, gynmastics ) - is the 1DIV - used the 5dII for after game celebrations and crowd candids - should be able to use the 5DIII (with battery grip) as more of a true second sports body with a 24-70.
> Candids/family/walk-around/parties - as 5DII will be 5DIII - should be great without the battery grip to make it more portable and less obtrusive
> ...



From my experience with the 1D4 and 1Ds3 as a pair I am sure that the 1D4 and 5DIII will be even better!! - perhaps the dream match as you still get the 1.3 with excellent images and also top ff with the 5DIII. Enjoy


----------



## AllGold (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*

One difference I haven't seen mentioned in this thread is speed. I don't mean the obviously faster frames per second. The 1DIV is also faster in shutter release lag and mirror blackout. Also, the flash X-sync on the 5DIII is only 1/200th. Not that those speed difference are important to everyone, just thought I'd mention it.

On the other hand, while I don't have first-hand experience, from what I have read, the AF on the 5DIII should be "faster" (or at least "better").


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



AllGold said:


> One difference I haven't seen mentioned in this thread is speed. I don't mean the obviously faster frames per second. The 1DIV is also faster in shutter release lag and mirror blackout. Also, the flash X-sync on the 5DIII is only 1/200th. Not that those speed difference are important to everyone, just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> On the other hand, while I don't have first-hand experience, from what I have read, the AF on the 5DIII should be "faster" (or at least "better").


Canon will happily sell you a bag of 600EX-RTs and a trigger to help you shoot a high speed sync to overcome that.


----------



## AllGold (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



smirkypants said:


> Canon will happily sell you a bag of 600EX-RTs and a trigger to help you shoot a high speed sync to overcome that.



Yeah, I'm sure they would but I'll pass  You can't light an arena with those.

What's both sad and funny is the price of those 600EXs are starting to approach Speed-o-tron, Elinchrom, or Dynalite prices--and have already hit White Lightning/Alien Bee prices--but with only a small fraction of the power.


----------



## WillShootPhotos (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



AllGold said:


> What's both sad and funny is the price of those 600EXs are starting to approach Speed-o-tron, Elinchrom, or Dynalite prices--and have already hit White Lightning/Alien Bee prices--but with only a small fraction of the power.



Personally, I can't see using a WL or AB mounted to a hot shoe while on the back of a motorcycle in the middle of a pro bicycle race...  ;D

- Will


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: 1d mk iv or 5d mkiii?*



WillShootPhotos said:


> AllGold said:
> 
> 
> > What's both sad and funny is the price of those 600EXs are starting to approach Speed-o-tron, Elinchrom, or Dynalite prices--and have already hit White Lightning/Alien Bee prices--but with only a small fraction of the power.
> ...



here you go chase them around with this
Human Light Suit: Burning Man 2010


----------

